# sleeping in the nude



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Is nude sleeping is common? I sleep in the nude and I see that as normal, and I wonder if this is common...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't see any reason to dress up to go to bed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'd to that except that I'd scare the dickens out of the cats when I got up in the night!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Depends on the weather..


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I do, wife doesn't. Works for us.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

There was a similar thread a while back and I was surprised how many other people sleep in the buff.

I always thought it was one of the strangest things to wear pajamas. You undress, get dressed, go to bet, get up, get undressed then get dressed again?


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

When I sleep I wear a lose fitting material..., it's called sheets. I can't figure out why another layer or two is required between me and and the sheets.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

CesumPec said:


> When I sleep I wear a lose fitting material..., it's called sheets. I can't figure out why another layer or two is required between me and and the sheets.


So says the poster from central florida....not this poster from northern minnesota!!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I do; DW semi does.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh yes, it's common. I use to sleep nude all the time when I was married. Now I do sometimes and sometimes I don't. About half and half.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I did, until I started sleeping in the recliner in the living room.

No curtains in there! :teehee:


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

To me it's uncomfortable to sleep with clothes on, they wrinkle up under you and get twisted around and such.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I DO NOT feel comfortable w/o my jammies! My dh loves being buck nakked in the bed..LOL.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It normal here. Can't stand to wear anything other than a sheet and blankets.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know I ain't the purdiest thing under the covers, but I sure am comfy.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Cliff said:


> To me it's uncomfortable to sleep with clothes on, they wrinkle up under you and get twisted around and such.


^This^

I do have a soft, very comfortable T shirt that I wear on especially cold nights, but generally I just pile more blankets on...


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Just me and my boxers. Can't get used to being in the buff.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

kkbinco said:


> Just me and my boxers. Can't get used to being in the buff.


do you shower in a bathing suit?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nope keep a T shirt and briefs on in case I have to haul myself outside in the middle of the night. Why? Critter escapes, or births, coyotes, or dang fool friends who need a new watch!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wear jammies
I'm up and about too much in the night I guess...plus when I wake up I don't want to zombie walk into the kitchen and get my coffee and let the dogs out in the nude. I actually do the chores in my jammies in the summer time.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ross said:


> Nope keep a T shirt and briefs on in case I have to haul myself outside in the middle of the night. Why? Critter escapes, or births, coyotes.


This ^
I have them just on a chair handy for "those just in case" situations. Other then that it is buff while in bed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I cannot sleep with clothes on.
Nope.. no way.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

After having 2 hrt attcks,,, I'm afraid I' might die in my sleep,, may take a week or three before someone comes lookin for me,, thought they might appreciate I at least have boxers on


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

My DH used to always sleep in the nude. But after his open heart surgeries he noticed that he was sweating at night. He found tht if he woke sleeping pants that he didnt sweat, who knows why!!

Alice in Virginia

P.S. I like my jammies


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol!!! Id love to but with occassional visits of a 4 yr old in bed, it just doesnt happen  but ive tried it and loved it


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I have to have something on my shoulders, otherwise, unless it is above 90F, I'll be cold. So I always have on a T shirt at least, and often bottoms of some loose sort, AND socks in winter. I hate to be cold.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

we're both cuddlers at night. Skin feels good against skin when I'm sleeping.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

As a young man I always slept in the nude. As a middle age man, summer time nude, winter time in the pajamas or lounge pants. I've gotten a few pair of lounge pants as gifts these days, they look like pajama bottoms to me. Also been known to run outside on occasion wearing just my 12 gauge.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I usually sleep nude, but over the last 4 winters I've slept in longnohns, sox and a hat in many occasions.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

In this heatwave I am sleeping naked, but in the wintertime I wear flannel pjs when it gets really cold. I can't stand to be naked and cold.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ross said:


> Nope keep a T shirt and briefs on in case I have to haul myself outside in the middle of the night. Why? Critter escapes, or births, coyotes, or dang fool friends who need a new watch!


Critters don't really mind if you are dressed or not. AAMOF, skeeters seem to like it when you are not, gives them a chance to get to the really tender parts.

As for the friends, answering the door in the buff with a "Do you realize what time it is!" will usually teach them to call before coming over. Of course if you are young, good looking and have a lot of friends of the opposite sex this might result in MORE visits but I can tell you that as a old fat man it works. Stops Jehovah witnesses from showing up as well.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd prefer to sleep nude--but I'm getting so old, I'm afraid I'd die in my sleep--and I dont want to be found nude--Really!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ceresone said:


> I'd prefer to sleep nude--but I'm getting so old, I'm afraid I'd die in my sleep--and I dont want to be found nude--Really!


as the boy scouts say "be prepared" for all such eventualities....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I hate when PJs get twisted and try to strangle me at night, so I generally skip wearing them. I keep shorts and a tee near the bed so I can slip them on in the morning to let the dogs out and do chores. Besides, it's a reason for DH to have to take care of any kid problems during the night. 'I can't get out of bed honey, I'm naked. You'll have to go see what the problem is."


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I was in bed one day when the police came to my door. It was at a time I didn't really want to be disturbed. I went to the door naked and asked what they wanted. A friend of mine couldn't get hold of me and asked the police to check on me. They asked if I was OK, I open the door and asked them how I looked.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I slept nude for most of my life. The last 15 years or so I wear mens pj bottoms and a loose t shirt. I don't like to feel sticky in the summer or cold in the winter when I get up to pee! I get clean pj's every night and often wear them to do my chores in the morning before I shower. Various body orfices express sentiment during the night sometimes and I don't want to have said "sentiment" all over my sheets cause then I would have to wash them way more often. Easier to wash ph's.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Marshloft said:


> After having 2 hrt attcks,,, I'm afraid I' might die in my sleep,, may take a week or three before someone comes lookin for me,, thought they might appreciate I at least have boxers on


If they find you after 3 weeks, I'll guarantee you, what you're wearing or lack thereof will be the last thing that the person/people that find you will be concerned with.

.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Whats that old bit your mother told you about........Allways wear clean underware cause ya never know when ya might have to make a fast trip to the horse-bittle.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

CesumPec said:


> do you shower in a bathing suit?


Once a month... regular as clockwork whether I need it or not. My Yvonne wont let me get away with that spring and fall thing any more. (I wear the same suit in the shower as wear when I go swimmin at the creek.)


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

:nana:Before the kids moved back home we always slept in the nude except during cold winter nights ( we don't have a typical heating system and heat with coal and wood stoves). But now with the kids here we sleep with loose fitting clothes, such as sweat pants for winter and cut off sweat pants in summer.. This way if we have to get up and go to the "room down the hall" we don't scare/embarrass the kids.. 

It's a courtesy thing...


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> I don't like to feel sticky in the summer or cold in the winter when I get up to pee!


Yep. Also, I think my metabolism shuts off when I'm not moving. When DH would go off on business trips I'd end up with sweats, t-shirt, sweatshirt, and socks (I hate sleeping in socks) under my blankets and down comforter just to get warm enough to sleep.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

It depends on the weather, and where I am. In a hotel or at someone else's house, I always wear something. At home, it's nude unless the inside temperature is 50's or colder; then I wear sweats.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Sleep in my underwear cause she says theres enough skid marks
in them, she doesn't want them on the sheets.


I don't have skid marks.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ben sleeping the nude over 40 years, no need to change now.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

heck no, i live where tornados can sneak up on you at night...i do not want my naked self hanging from tree...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Cliff said:


> To me it's uncomfortable to sleep with clothes on, they wrinkle up under you and get twisted around and such.





kkbinco said:


> Just me and my boxers. Can't get used to being in the buff.





Ross said:


> Nope keep a T shirt and briefs on in case I have to haul myself outside in the middle of the night. Why? Critter escapes, or births, coyotes, or dang fool friends who need a new watch!


I'm most comfortable nekid, the closer it gets to 85 or 90 inside at night, the nekkider I gets.

I think after living for 50 years with parents, roommates, and then children, I just gravitate to loin cloths.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I did until my heart surgery,then I got to thinking what if I had another attack and wife had to call an ambulance ,and couldn't get my tighty-whites on!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

both naked here. socks if cold.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

watcher said:


> Stops Jehovah witnesses from showing up as well.


Yes it does. If you really want to have some fun...invite them in!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Last time I was naked, something winked at me!

I don't think I'm going to try it again for quite some time.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> :nana:Before the kids moved back home we always slept in the nude except during cold winter nights ( we don't have a typical heating system and heat with coal and wood stoves). But now with the kids here we sleep with loose fitting clothes, such as sweat pants for winter and cut off sweat pants in summer.. This way if we have to get up and go to the "room down the hall" we don't scare/embarrass the kids..
> 
> It's a courtesy thing...


If you want to see a funny but slightly risque commercial, that even has a barnyard side to it, google :Ikea time to move out.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

So I sez. . . . .
Mirror mirror on the wall;

Who is the fairest of them all;

And so sez the mirror;
Go put some rags on ya ol fart...............


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

The only problem I have is when we have house guests, they I have to get a PJ. and that bothers me mainly in the morning, guys knows what is even painful.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Ikea ad- HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

MushCreek said:


> Ikea ad- HAHAHAHAHA!


Glad you enjoyed it. I wanted to link it, if some youngster stumbled onto it their folks would have had to explain there is more than one definition of missionary.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Rick said:


> If you want to see a funny but slightly risque commercial, that even has a barnyard side to it, google :Ikea time to move out.


I think I've seen it already...


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Every night usually ... exceptions are when it's cold and I wear flannel pajamas, or the night is chilly and I'll wear a T-shirt to keep my arms/shoulders from getting more chilly.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

My gramma told me years ago that grampa slepted in his birthday suit. He passed it on to me...along with a toy Tonka Truck and a small caliber muzzle loading long rifle.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Please don't let me be the last to post here. I feel naked.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

When I was young (looong time ago) and single, I slept in the nude. Then I got married, had kids, and pets. One night when the kids were away at camp, I decided to try that again. A middle of the night excursion to the bathroom and a run-in with a playful kitten (know how kittens will attack dangly things?) cured me of that. I have ever since slept in boxer briefs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's a silk shirt for me until oct. or so and even with this heat wave i still have a sheet pulled over me. ~Georgia.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you people who wear clothes to sleep also wear clothes around the house?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Just something on the lower region here in case of fire.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Do you people who wear clothes to sleep also wear clothes around the house?


I have been known to strip nekkid (boots only) to run around and do a couple of things in pouring rain without getting my clothes soaked.

Sometimes, yes I am running around the house!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya know ?? I'm thinkin "Greenboy" is on the prowl.. 
If it works,, let me know...
GH


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

pancho said:


> Do you people who wear clothes to sleep also wear clothes around the house?


I wear clothes when I'm up, but since I'm living in an un-airconditioned barn while I build our new house, I do sometimes walk around nude if it's really hot. There's a sight you can't un-see- a fat old man, naked except for a pair of Crocs. My wife says I'm becoming feral.....


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

MushCreek said:


> I wear clothes when I'm up, but since I'm living in an un-airconditioned barn while I build our new house, I do sometimes walk around nude if it's really hot. There's a sight you can't un-see- a fat old man, naked except for a pair of Crocs. My wife says I'm becoming feral.....


Ann laughed out loud at that - "I see that a lot". "Clothes are just what we put on to protect the feelings of other people."


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Sometimes I sleep in boxers, and I stopped wearing briefs years ago because I was told by my Doctor these are bad for your soldiers.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

More comfortable in the buff. Wife and I both.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

MushCreek said:


> I do sometimes walk around nude if it's really hot. There's a sight you can't un-see- a fat old man, naked except for a pair of Crocs. My wife says I'm becoming feral.....


Mush, I know just what you mean.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I at least need a sleep shirt or gown, too many interruptions 
are out there with the possibility of having to get up quickly.
my husband does sleep naked all night, but when sleeping
time comes I'm clothed somewhat 


samm


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I like to eat at Chick-Fil_A too.

There is nothing more healthy than nature, Open your window, turn off the AC, ACs can not be healthy. and let Nature comes into your bedroom... believe me you are going to be greatful the older you get>


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've slept without boxers and just a T-Shirt and sometimes boxers and the rare ocassion nude. For some reason I just like being covered. Probably my Southern Baptist upbringing.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

If i have anything on under the covers, I have dreams of being strangled by squid


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

If I'm dressed at bedtime, DH knows I'm mad about something. Other than those rare occasions, there's a "no clothes in the bed" rule in our room.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm all about textures so in the winter nothing feels better the heavy cotton or flannel jammas. But in the summer I can't do the jammas cause I still like to have a big down comforter to sleep with and it gets too hot. If I'm gonna ware the pj's then the tops and bottoms have to match and if I can find a matching robe too, I'm all over it.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Apparently I need PJ's. If I go to bed naked I wake up in the morning with something on, and don't remember putting it on. Nude feels good in the summer.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

dragonjaze said:


> If i have anything on under the covers, I have dreams of being strangled by squid





BetsyK in Mich said:


> Apparently I need PJ's. If I go to bed naked I wake up in the morning with something on, and don't remember putting it on. Nude feels good in the summer.


BetsyK maybe the squid are playing tricks on you.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> I'd to that except that I'd scare the dickens out of the cats when I got up in the night!


Ah, Alice, you would NOT!  I get up in the nite & don't scare the dog...betcha your cats are tolerant too.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Rick said:


> BetsyK maybe the squid are playing tricks on you.


That's a scary thought . . .


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've TRIED to sleep in the nude many times, but I simply can't. Don't laugh, but my jammies are a t-shirt and an oversized pair of men's boxers.

Oh yeah, I'm a sexy thang for sure!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

When I was younger, I once fell asleep in the nude after, um, adult activities. Anyway, sometime in the night a tree roach dropped from the ceiling onto my back. I jumped out of bed screaming my head off. I no longer sleep in the nude. EVER.

eta for those of you who don't know, tree roaches can fly into your house. They aren't the nasty kind you get from being "dirty" (as my mother would say)


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Depends on the weather! If its really cold I wear something to add extra insulation I cant stand heavy covers so flannel jammies work! If its really hot i wear a very light shift that absorbs sweat so i cna sleep better...in between weather the kids better knock before they coem in!


----------

